# Fiio E7 vs Fiio E17



## dukeskd

Barring the technicalities of these amps, how is the sound different from each other? Give up all the details!


----------



## dukeskd

Based on the lack of response, I guess no one has an E7 and E17 at hand, or they sold it before getting the E17.


----------



## bowei006

there is an E17 main thread
http://www.head-fi.org/t/587912/fiio-e17-alpen-first-impression-final-thought
   
  the rules say you should always search for your answers first but we both know that is pooey. if nobody responds to this..read from pages 50-80 and then from 100 and on for an answer to your question. the answer to your question should be answered in pages 50-80. it's about an hour read but you should have it by then. if you have any specific questions on the E17 feel free to ask me


----------



## dukeskd

.


----------



## bowei006

please read it carefully. everything should have been mentioned in htere. and again, if you have any specific questions, just ask in this thread, pm me, or ask in that thread.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> the rules say you should always search for your answers first but we both know that is pooey.


 

  
  And this is why there is perpetration of thread repetition. Using the search bar is an integral part of both finding answers that have been posted multiple times (as in more than they should) and helping keep the forums cleaner.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





roller said:


> And this is why there is perpetration of thread repetition. Using the search bar is an integral part of both finding answers that have been posted multiple times (as in more than they should) and helping keep the forums cleaner.


 

 the search function on head fi doesnt work well. even the moderator's admit it. i use google a lot though, and i read posts a lot but sometimes i personally want personal opinions and all that.
   
  we can't expect their to just be one E17 thread or..one E11 threads..i used the E11 bc..it's so popular...soo..sooo many threads on this one


----------



## dukeskd

Yes, I tried searching, and the only relevant thread is that huge impression one going on right now. I wanted to create this thread so anyone who has the same question would get an answer.


----------



## bowei006

ahah well after you research is done. you could just post your answer here so any person that has the same question when searching or googling will..maybe see it


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> the search function on head fi doesnt work well. even the moderator's admit it. i use google a lot though, and i read posts a lot but sometimes i personally want personal opinions and all that.
> 
> we can't expect their to just be one E17 thread or..one E11 threads..i used the E11 bc..it's so popular...soo..sooo many threads on this one


 


  The search feature isn't perfect, but it certainly works and better than many other forums out there.
   
  Just like the thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/529144/buying-headphones-seeking-guidance-dont-start-a-new-thread-ask-for-advice-here is meant to combine requests from different people in a single thread to avoid cluttering the forums (which multiple threads with same inquiries do in a serious way), only create new threads if the answer was absolutely impossible to find otherwise.


  Quote: 





dukeskd said:


> Yes, I tried searching, and the only relevant thread is that huge impression one going on right now. I wanted to create this thread so anyone who has the same question would get an answer.


 

  
  Did you ask your questions there and if you did, did you wait for people to reply? Because the thread I linked above is very active.


----------



## Freefallr4545

Quote: 





roller said:


> The search feature isn't perfect, but it certainly works and better than many other forums out there.
> 
> Just like the thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/529144/buying-headphones-seeking-guidance-dont-start-a-new-thread-ask-for-advice-here is meant to combine requests from different people in a single thread to avoid cluttering the forums (which multiple threads with same inquiries do in a serious way), only create new threads if the answer was absolutely impossible to find otherwise.
> 
> ...


 

 Pardon for the tone of this, but..................The Search function sucks, and why are there so many many thread Police here


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





freefallr4545 said:


> Pardon for the tone of this, but..................The Search function sucks, and why are there so many many thread Police here


 


  Not using the search function turns into a vicious cycle, with more and more people creating more and more of exactly equal threads like there have been created repeatedly in the past, further messing with search results.
   
  Spending 5 minutes searching isn't exactly a deal breaker and helps to prevent cluttering the forums further. It's plain simple.


----------



## dukeskd

This thread could be an immediate response for the E7 vs E17 question because it will definitely pop up. It is appropriate, IMO, a single thread be created with an answer (which I don't have), instead of skimming a huge thread with many pages.


----------



## Freefallr4545

Quote: 





dukeskd said:


> This thread could be an immediate response for the E7 vs E17 question because it will definitely pop up. It is appropriate, IMO, a single thread be created with an answer (which I don't have), instead of skimming a huge thread with many pages.


 


  Duke I'm with you. Maybe the search function can be updated in the future, because Roller is right too, it is a vicious cycle, Case in point, I was looking for a comparison between E7 vs E17 and guess what? My search led me here.  Still yet to find a great answer, but as in many other situations, instead of answering or adding some help, the "Thread Police" simply say "The Answer is Over Here Don't start new threads. I again apologize for this tone, and I will not engage in this for a long while, until this search improves, this is what we will have. So maybe helping each other find answers is the best way. We all have enough bosses
   
   
  EDIT: Punctuation


----------



## dukeskd

Well I am still waiting for the E17, I have the E7 and will give an answer soon. If anyone else has the answer ready please feel free to comment here


----------



## whitefero

So, I guess knowledge is a private resource as no one wants to give an honest opinion to us uneducated ones, for you I'll include this link
   
http://www.headfonia.com/the-upgrade-fiio-e17-alpen/ A kinda in depth review of the e17 vs everything else.


----------



## dukeskd

Thanks whitefero, Mike @ headfonia is always great in his reviews.


----------



## Geno

Okay, I just searched the thread that bowei006 chastened us to go look at...the one that supposedly answered this poster's question in such exhaustive detail on pages 50 through 100 that he was out of line to bring it up here.

 I'm sorry to report that bowei006 was right: It took an hour to read through the pages. And the thread doesn't even come close to answering the poster's question. And from its title, why would we expect it to?  Is there a reason to pore through a 100+ page general thread looking for the answer to this simple question? I can only think of one: because some traffic cop misdirected you.

 The "research" results are in: the thread police don't make the site more efficient. They waste your time.


----------



## Thommohawk

I think it's perfectly okay to create a thread asking a specific question if you've already done reasonable searching on the forum and/or you want a specific answer from somebody as pertains to your individual specific situation if it hasn't already been answered in the past.
   
  As for the thread police, what they seem to not realise is that they assume A) people have the time to trawl page after page in search here and B) that people creating 'ask threads' haven't done any searching on the boards. And what we end up with is a 2 page thread like this one where a couple of people have their pennyworth about an off topic subject (myself included) without actually answering the OP's initial question or the point of the thread. Which only brings more people in to view the thread as there's a few replies and they think it might be an informative thread. Which in a search this thread would be a waste of time but for the headfonia link.


----------



## Cassadian

Just for your information there is a search function within threads rT


----------



## ajamils

So apart from the forum police threadjacking a valid question, what's the verdict between the two? I am interested as I bought E7 couple of weeks ago and now see that E17 is in stock at a lot of places and would like to know if it's worth the upgrade or not.


----------



## Karnitool12

I own the e7 and want to get the e17 because it is said to have better sound stage... but other than that i just hear that it sounds better in general, "worthy new flagship"....


----------



## Cassadian

There was no hijacking done.  There are CLEAR COMPARISONS you can find of the two if you Google it.  It takes less effort than posting a thread in this forum.
   
  The first two links I get from googling:
   
http://www.headfonia.com/the-upgrade-fiio-e17-alpen/
   
http://headfonics.com/2012/01/the-fiio-e17-the-alpen/


----------



## dukeskd

I hate posting excuses, but now for the final reasons why this thread is here:
   
  1. This is a forum, we can discuss different "casually" views on both  of the products.
  2. Anyone who searches E7 vs E17, will directly find this thread on the search and Google.
  3. E7, E17 are very popular products in the community, a thread like this is important.
   
   
  I hope that idiotic posts that are not related to the thread title will not be posted.


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





cassadian said:


> Just for your information there is a search function within threads rT


----------



## RingingEars

So are we ever going to get to the meat and potatos of this thread?


----------



## Radioking59

Mike at Headfonia briefly covered it in his E17 review.
   
http://www.headfonia.com/the-upgrade-fiio-e17-alpen/


----------



## Mooses9

Quote: 





radioking59 said:


> Mike at Headfonia briefly covered it in his E17 review.
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/the-upgrade-fiio-e17-alpen/


 
   
  i do believe that review covers it.
   
   
 E17 VERSUS E7  Not even close. Aside from the improved features and specs, the E17 also blows the E9 out of the water. There is no comparison here. Tonally, the E7 sounds thin on the mids and lows, and the soundstage is not that impressive. If I can add something, also put congested mids into the list of the E7 features. The E17 on the other hand has a much bigger soundstage, and a more likeable tonality. Good full mids, good bass, spacious sound, all around musical.

  

 my thing is,  we are comparing a 55.00-75.00 e7 second hand price respectively to a 140-180.00 fiio e17, there i would imagine is a sound different in the fiio e17 however comparing the fiio e7 to it there also is a big price difference too. and for the fiio e17 money there probably is a better amplifier in price and in better quality. afterall fiio is considered a entry level amplifiers, they dont really compete with ibasso,pico or the likes. just my opinion.


----------



## CosaNostra

If you guys want more details, I just got an E17 I picked up here in the FS section:
   
  E7:
   
  DAC was better than my onboard Realtek noticeably. The Bass Boost was a disappointment since only level 1 made any sense. The rest were just nonsense. Features wise, it has a sleep timer but that was it. Not feature rich, but it gets the job done for a cool 80 bucks. As a portable amp, the E7 was just a hair better than the E5 in my opinion. Not very good, but again at the time it was released, it was very versatile. It couldn't really power anything too demanding. Honestly, for the $80 or so, its a great device. The DAC works and improves quality noticeably, the amplifier will make your phones louder, the bass boost (lv 1) will add some oomph to bass light iems and cans like my RE-0. 
   
  E17:
   
  First off, it looks nicer and loses the scratch magnet front surface. The DAC uses the same chip I think (WM8740) but surprisingly it sounds better...much better. Where the E7 had a colder feel and sounded kinda thin, the E17 is a touch warm and sounds very nice is it worth ~2x the price? Probably not, but it is at least better. As a stand alone amplifier, the E17 is very good. It has multiple gain settings (0, 6 and 12 decibels) and the amp is more powerful. The Bass boost and treble boost are very very nice since you can change in 2dB steps up or down. In effect, this means the E17 can be used with something like the RE-0 which needs a little oomph for the bass, and it works equally well to boost treble to make something like the Monster Turbine Pro Gold a bit more lively. Besides this new eq ability and gain, there is the almighty sleep timer (which I will probably never use anyway).
   
  Summary:
   
  So again you'll ask is it worth the extra cost? For me yes! Its better as a DAC, better as an AMP and very very versatile. It'll do well with cans or iems, sensitive and hard-to drive, bass light and dark sounding. When the E7 was released it was the definition of versatility; we can now safely say that the E17 has dethroned it in that department. In the value department, the E7 is still better in my opinion. Of course the E10 offers the E17 sound for the cost of the E7 though you miss the portable amp. Now please do realize all Fiio products are pretty cheap so they probably don't compare with things like the Leckerton UHA-4 or HRT MS II+, but of course if you're considering Fiio you're on a budget and things like those roughly 1.5x the price or more of the E17.
   
  If you want Value: E10 >> E7 > E17
   
  If you want Sound: E17 = E10 >> E7
   
  If you want Versatility: E17 > E7 > E10
   
  I know this thread has had a ton of "Doi you idiots need to use t3h search bar and g00gle u nubsauce" type responses. Hopefully this and the headphonia review answer most of the questions you guys have.


----------



## Mooses9

nice review and comparison.


----------



## ajamils

Cosa,
   
  Thank you for your detailed reply. This is exactly I (and OP) was looking for. I have already sent my E7 back to Amazon and will be picking up E17 as soon as my pocket it ready to take another hit (bought DT900 250ohm, Astro MixAmp 5.8 and couple of other goodies this week already  )


----------



## wilky61

My experience has been relatively comparable to yours; I bought an E10 at first but decided to return it and upgrade since FiiO had just released the E17 as well. I think you will be very happy with the E17; it's a great all-around product for a relatively low price. For a lot of audiophiles, I think the E17 is the last amp/DAC they will need until they are ready to take that plunge into the realm of $1000 purchases.  24/96 via USB is good enough for me, for now. 




ajamils said:


> Cosa,
> 
> Thank you for your detailed reply. This is exactly I (and OP) was looking for. I have already sent my E7 back to Amazon and will be picking up E17 as soon as my pocket it ready to take another hit (bought DT900 250ohm, Astro MixAmp 5.8 and couple of other goodies this week already  )


----------



## CosaNostra

You really don't need to plunge $1000 just yet though, there are so many nice units in the 150-300 range. Each price range has some real gems and of course diminishing returns really really start to hurt beyond certain price points. Of course, once one agrees to the head-fi terms of agreement, I am sure one must have abandoned all sense of frugality.


----------



## dukeskd

If I hadn't gone for the DACMini, I would have definitely considered the E17 however I assume they wouldn't work well with the HD800s.


----------



## CosaNostra

Something the caliber of the HD800s would be wasted upon the Fiio E17 so I am glad you got the DACmini.The E17 is not in the league of CEntrance products or even HRT's offerings.  My friend's Dacport is much better overall but the E17 is nifty and does a decent job for the price...I mean its one thing for a desktop DAC to crush the E17, but the DacPort being a portable one crushes it.
   
  For my budget though the E17 does what it needs to and that's all I was looking for. I suspect that is all most people who find this thread will be looking for as well.


----------



## dukeskd

Yeah I agree with you. E17 is a nifty device with a lot of features for a low price, and thats the main reason why they have hit a home-run with the audiophile/music listener community. The designs also do not make you vomit, I actually prefer it over the DACPort, however for desktop usage CEntrance products are more viable and powerful. The jitter guard in the DACMini is amazing and I use it not only for my headphones but as a pre-amp/dac for my monitor speakers.


----------



## Cassadian

.


----------



## Cassadian

Gotta say.  The FiiO E17 is pretty attractive and I do enjoy it.  Considerably lowers the noise although I do hear some hiss (sensitive ears) and the amplification, while minimal with my mid-tier IEM's) is enjoyable.
   
  Mhm... the DAC Mini is quite a marvel from Centrance.  They've certainly done well with their catering towards a USB-centric crowd.


----------



## Mooses9

Quote: 





cassadian said:


> Gotta say.  The FiiO E17 is pretty attractive and I do enjoy it.  Considerably lowers the noise although I do hear some hiss (sensitive ears) and the amplification, while minimal with my mid-tier IEM's) is enjoyable.
> 
> Mhm... the DAC Mini is quite a marvel from Centrance.  They've certainly done well with their catering towards a USB-centric crowd.


 
   
  my question is, does the performance govern the price over the fiio e7. 
   
  i am looking to upgrade the fiio e7 but still feel even though the e17 is probably better than the e7, fiio still seems to be a entry level brand compared the say ibasso. im not saying fiio isnt a contender. it just seems like the fiio is more about asthetic appeal vs performance. thats just my take.


----------



## dukeskd

Quote: 





mooses9 said:


> my question is, does the performance govern the price over the fiio e7.
> 
> i am looking to upgrade the fiio e7 but still feel even though the e17 is probably better than the e7, fiio still seems to be a entry level brand compared the say ibasso. im not saying fiio isnt a contender. it just seems like the fiio is more about asthetic appeal vs performance. thats just my take.


 
  From what I read I think the sound difference is subtle (the dac is equal to E10 so you could think about getting that) but the biggest advantage of the E17 is the support for 24/96 IMO.
   
   
  Quote: 





cassadian said:


> Gotta say.  The FiiO E17 is pretty attractive and I do enjoy it.  Considerably lowers the noise although I do hear some hiss (sensitive ears) and the amplification, while minimal with my mid-tier IEM's) is enjoyable.
> 
> Mhm... the DAC Mini is quite a marvel from Centrance.  They've certainly done well with their catering towards a USB-centric crowd.


 
   
  Yeah I am definitely part of the USB crowd since I do most of my listening from the laptop and music composing. The nicest thing though is definitely that DACMini is dead silent, whereas in all the Fiios products there is always some hiss (even when the volume level is set at full there is no audible hiss). I think that is really remarkable.


----------



## CosaNostra

mooses9 said:


> my question is, does the performance govern the price over the fiio e7.
> 
> i am looking to upgrade the fiio e7 but still feel even though the e17 is probably better than the e7, fiio still seems to be a entry level brand compared the say ibasso. im not saying fiio isnt a contender. it just seems like the fiio is more about asthetic appeal vs performance. thats just my take.


 
   
  iBasso really isn't that good in terms of DACs. Their portable amps were nice but honestly I feel most lower level products from ibasso are overshadowed by others. 
   
  If you just want a better DAC then yes the E10 is better than the E7 and very very close to the E17. If I remember correctly it does 24/96 as well but you are giving up two things for the lower price: Bass/Treble adjustment (and you can do this on your player's eq always) and portable amp usage. Funnily enough if you want portable amp and a good USB DAC you can get the E10 and E11, but then it costs the same amount as the E17.


----------



## skcheng

Quote: 





cosanostra said:


> If you guys want more details, I just got an E17 I picked up here in the FS section:
> 
> E7:
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Thanks for this post.   Pretty much sums everything up.   Now add in the mix that I purchased the E9, so I have the following:   E7, E9, E17......all of which should arrive by the end of this week.   Is there a particular combination of things that I could try that might work well.    Have a MacBook, and iPhone, and a main huge Windows based computer where I spend most of my time.  
   
  Thanks again,
   
  skc


----------



## bkkcitiboi

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *CosaNostra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where the E7 had a colder feel and sounded kinda thin, the E17 is a touch warm and sounds very nice is it worth ~2x the price? Probably not, but it is at least better.


 
   
  The E7 costs USD94 in Thailand and the E17 costs USD129. The difference in price is not significant but the E17 trumps the E7 hands down in terms of SQ and versatility.
   
  I bought a second hand E7 as I was already using the E11.  Solely in terms of being a portable amp, the E11 wins hands down.  The E11 is a very powerful little fella and in terms of bass, the E11 has much more oomph. But I found the SQ to be a little dark.  I ended up giving the E11 to my nephew and decided to take the plunge and bought the E17.  WOW! Was I impressed!!  The E17 has a much tighter and deeper bass but at the same time is also more musical all round.  The mids are definitely brighter, fuller and warmer than the E7. The E17 plays 24bit audio sampling with aplomb and great detail.  It sounds really amazing when used with my Vaio and Macbook as a DAC/amp via USB!!
   
  As a side note, I have the PA2V2 as well and in comparison, the PA2V2 still lags behind the E17 (although not by a big margin like the E7) in SQ.  My main complaint about the PA2V2 is that it suffers from static interference when placed near a cellphone.
   
  However, there are two areas where the E7 trumps the E17.  The E7 has a very long runtime and can be used as a DAC/amp with the iPad.  The E17 cannot be used to bypass the DAC in the iPad.
   
  I will definitely recommend the E17 to consumers as one of the best (if not the best) portable amp/DAC under USD200. It is packed with features, has great SQ and has a very good DAC to boot.


----------



## CosaNostra

Yeah that was one thing I didn't mention at all. The E7's battery life is just great. I remember taking it with me on my 1 month long trip to India and I charged the E7 like once in the whole month. The E17's battery life is probably 1/3 or less of the E7, but it has better hardware. Honestly, so long as the battery can get you through a couple days, there is no reason to complain. Extra juice is just icing on the cake.
   
  I didn't know the E7 could bypass the iPad's DAC...no surprise since I rarely use any iDevices, but that is definitely a nifty use for people with iPads. You are 100% right in that the Fiio is probably one of the best purchases below 200 barring DIY solutions. Here in the US though, the price difference is pretty high between E7 and E17. E7 is roughly $75-80 and the E17 is 140 or more, hence my value rating reflecting those prices. For people in Thailand, the E17 is definitely the better buy from both sound and value perspectives.


----------



## bkkcitiboi

Typically, you can bypass the iPad DAC by getting the Camera Connection Kit and connecting the iPad to an external DAC via USB.  This works with the FiiO E7.  Unfortunately, the iPads do not have enough juice to power the FiiO E17.  I have not tried it with a powered USB connection though.


----------



## starstern

Quote: 





bkkcitiboi said:


> Typically, you can bypass the iPad DAC by getting the Camera Connection Kit and connecting the iPad to an external DAC via USB.  This works with the FiiO E7.  Unfortunately, the iPads do not have enough juice to power the FiiO E17.  I have not tried it with a powered USB connection though.


 
  I thought the e17 is to give juice the i pad ;not visa versa ?


----------



## Darkblade48

Quote: 





starstern said:


> I thought the e17 is to give juice the i pad ;not visa versa ?


 

 Not too sure what you are asking here, but the E17 draws power from whatever source it is plugged into. The iPad usually cannot provide enough power, unless you use the aforementioned "modification"


----------



## thecansmancan

Thank you to the people who posted actual reviews. A simple comparison was all that was needed. not the crazy fighting. Come on people we are audiophiles, we share a common passion, theres no need to take eachothers heads off over stuff like that.


----------



## AstralStorm

I actually have both (damaged too), so the long story short:
  - E17 can drive harder loads better (usually results in more high extensions, but with complex multi-driver might change sound too)
  Esp. relevant for high impedance loads. Simply has more power.
  - E17 is silent, E7 has minimal breathy noise with very sensitive IEMs. (est. 10 dB?)
  - E7's USB chip supports 44.1 and 48k only and is higher latency, but nothing important.
  - E17 has a balance control and a separate hold button, while in E7 you have to hold MENU to lock.
  - E17 has SPDIF input, both coax and optical.
   
  - E7 has two headphone outputs.
  - E7 has at least 4x the battery life of E17.
  - E7 is slightly lighter.
   
  Both have/had crummy audio jacks. (Actually E17 got crippled by the jack "exploding", while E7's jacks went loose.)
  Both have slightly buzzy display.


----------



## starstern

On the move the E17 can draw power via USB or run for up to 15 hours on its internal Li-ion battery with some intelligent management of the onboard OLED display                         http://virgilspencer.blogspot.com/2012/03/fiio-e17-alpen-usb-dac-headphone.html


----------



## AstralStorm

Yes, and E7 ~40h at least. Both have a charge disable option as far as I can recall, so as not to drain the laptop's battery.


----------



## shorty920

Quote: 





cosanostra said:


> If you guys want more details, I just got an E17 I picked up here in the FS section:
> 
> E7:
> 
> ...


 
   
  I was looking at the E7 and the E11 and realized both had flaws and didn't completely fit my needs. The E17 was too expensive at twice the price of each. After reading what you said about the E10, I have been looking around and E10 definitely seems to hit the spot. It's small so I can move it around, the amp is more powerful than the E7, it has a solid DAC unlike the DAC-less E11, and it's half the price of the E17. I'll be rotating with my phone, laptop, and home desktop (no soundcards). For my DT770 pro 80, E10 should be perfect. I just want to thank you for having such a detailed post, ppl like you make Head Fi such a awesome place to browse


----------



## Duncan

Shorty920, don't forget that the E10 unlike the E7 or E17 only works by drawing power from the USB (no battery operation) so it probably won't work with your phone...


----------



## DaN-PrS

Quote: 





cosanostra said:


> If you guys want more details, I just got an E17 I picked up here in the FS section:
> 
> E7:
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  *searches for "fiio e7 vs e17" 
  *reads 2 pages of "you have to search the forums blah blah, you're doing it wrong"
   
  finally I get to you, yay thanks


----------



## Rosbife

Quote: 





cosanostra said:


> If you guys want more details, I just got an E17 I picked up here in the FS section:
> 
> E7:
> 
> ...


 
  Hello, I realize I'm replying to something pretty old, but you said something that really interested me: "Of course the E10 offers the E17 sound". Are you sure about this? At first I assumed the difference between them was indeed the portability, and that the rest would be on par, but I read everywhere else that E17>E10 in every way regarding SQ. Because I really could not care any less about portability, so choosing between the E17 and E10 seems like a nobrainer. But with many saying E17 is so much better, portability aside...
 Thanks!


----------



## PeterCheng

Is the Fiio E17 a portable dac that can be used on the go with the iPod I have? Or it just serves as a usb dac? I'm so confused... :0


----------



## rolandpsp

I have a fiio e07k and a dacport lite.
  
  
 GO FOR THE FIIO !!!
  

 This is my frustration : seeing that high gain mode is absolutely CRAP and on top of that and most importantly : when* i move the dacport it simply loses USB signal,* be it connected to smartphone or PC.
  
 How am i gonna walk around and listen if it loses connection ?
  
 This is a massdrop order - i think they sent me a defective unit since i'm from Romania and they figured i won't return it.


----------



## lovelysound

I think the sound is similar but e17 is a little bit stronger and resist not to broke in high freq


----------



## Toothless

Sorry for necromancing this thread, but I'm just given an old E7. The former owner said its battery has nearly reached the end of life, and I wonder if its DAC lineout is affected by this, i.e. if I bought a L7 dock to use the E7 as a DAC to my amp, will it still work without a battery, or will I still have to replace the battery, or worse toss the E7 to the trash can? Thanks!


----------

